# Imaging Supplies Warehouse July 2015 Tip What is high definition?



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Q. When evaluating color laser printers, what is meant by high definition?

A. A high definition image is sharper than what is considered standard with finer detail. Colors are brighter and more accurate. If you put a high definition image side by side with a standard image, there are distinct differences in clarity and crispness. Equipment that produces high definition transfers are using the latest technology and techniques to produce the highest-quality image possible. 

Jim Tenholder, dealer sales manager, Imaging Supplies Warehouse, Maryland Heights, Mo. 

File name: Imaging Supplies Warehouse OKI Standard definition.jpg
This image is an example of equipment that prints standard quality. Photo courtesy of Imaging Supplies Warehouse, Maryland Heights, Mo.

File name: Imaging Supplies Warehouse OKI High def. 
This sharper photo shows the quality when printed with high definition equipment. Photo courtesy of Imaging Supplies Warehouse, Maryland Heights, Mo.


----------

